# Stunning Sweater



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a beautiful sweater. I wish I had the skill to make it.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6299&lang=us

Elle


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just beautiful, you should go for it :-D


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

That is beautiful. I don't think it would be too hard. Cables aren't difficult. You just have to follow the pattern closely. Think it is the prettiest I've seen. Wish I had the gumption to lose a few pounds!


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

There is a similar, also gorgeous cardigan on KnitPicks.com called The Wildmere by Alexis Winslow whose site is called Knit Darling. It is, believe it or not, knit in all one piece from one side to the other. Alexis explains everything in detail so even a novice knitter could make it. I had so much fun making it I bought another color yarn and made a second one. Please take a look at it because I am sure you will like it as much or more than this one and it worked up wonderfully!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the sweater from Drops but I hate their patterns. They aren't written like a normal pattern. 
I looked up the sweater by Alexis Winslow and it is very pretty but costs $4.99. At least Drops is free.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

dragonflyspring said:


> There is a similar, also gorgeous cardigan on KnitPicks.com called The Wildmere by Alexis Winslow whose site is called Knit Darling. It is, believe it or not, knit in all one piece from one side to the other. Alexis explains everything in detail so even a novice knitter could make it. I had so much fun making it I bought another color yarn and made a second one. Please take a look at it because I am sure you will like it as much or more than this one and it worked up wonderfully!


Oh, thank you for the info! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

Being free doesn't make up for hating a pattern does it? I agree that Drops are hard to follow. I will pay $4-$5 or even more for a well written and explained pattern by a designer who cares that the knitter is able to make her design without tears and frustration. Alex has created a masterpiece in Wildmere! Designers deserve to be paid for their work and most patterns are so very inexpensive compared to the work it took to create and write the pattern so it is easy to follow. I hope her work is appreciated by others as much I do, she is amazing.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

It is gorgeous - you should give it a go - Like my mother always says - It's only one row at a time - AND you have a lot of support here on KP if you hit a hard spot!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

dragonflyspring said:


> There is a similar, also gorgeous cardigan on KnitPicks.com called The Wildmere by Alexis Winslow whose site is called Knit Darling. It is, believe it or not, knit in all one piece from one side to the other. Alexis explains everything in detail so even a novice knitter could make it. I had so much fun making it I bought another color yarn and made a second one. Please take a look at it because I am sure you will like it as much or more than this one and it worked up wonderfully!


I've seen that one - it is wonderful!


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't fear having a problem, Alexis, herself is easy to reach by email and will respond quickly if you need help.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

dragonflyspring said:


> Being free doesn't make up for hating a pattern does it? I agree that Drops are hard to follow. I will pay $4-$5 or even more for a well written and explained pattern by a designer who cares that the knitter is able to make her design without tears and frustration. Alex has created a masterpiece in Wildmere! Designers deserve to be paid for their work and most patterns are so very inexpensive compared to the work it took to create and write the pattern so it is easy to follow. I hope her work is appreciated by others as much I do, she is amazing.


I couldn't agree more, and as you also mention, she cares that purchasers are able to understand her patterns!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

All knitting is just one stitch at a time. You just follow the directions and move forward. Sometimes I can't even imagine how something will turn out until I get there, but you have nothing to lose because even if it doesn't come out perfectly, you have gained the experience.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

I downloaded this pattern earlier and hope to give it a try when I've finished current projects. I really do like Drops patterns and they're free!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Go for it, we know you can do it.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

The pattern is knit and purls - go for it.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

it is so nice to hear so many compliments on KP rather than just complaints. :lol: And it is nice to hear someone that appreciates what goes into designing the patterns we use. Just my 2 cents.



dragonflyspring said:


> Being free doesn't make up for hating a pattern does it? I agree that Drops are hard to follow. I will pay $4-$5 or even more for a well written and explained pattern by a designer who cares that the knitter is able to make her design without tears and frustration. Alex has created a masterpiece in Wildmere! Designers deserve to be paid for their work and most patterns are so very inexpensive compared to the work it took to create and write the pattern so it is easy to follow. I hope her work is appreciated by others as much I do, she is amazing.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ellemck said:


> This is a beautiful sweater. I wish I had the skill to make it.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6299&lang=us
> 
> Elle


This is a lovely pattern and I have just printed it off. I am a self-taught knitter, even though I was taught the basics when I was very young, I taught myself the more complicated patterns. Do give it a try. Just take it slowly. Cables are not as complicated as they appear. I am 71 and have just taught myself how to carry yarn when doing coloured work. I recently saw a video on this and was pleased that what I had taught myself was what was being taught by an expert. If I can do it so can you. I think you will be pleased by the result.


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Go for it!
The hardest part is choosing the yarn


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

I wish I had the figure for it, it is lovely.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Alright, all of you have convinced me. Now I get to shop for yarn! HeHeHe

Elle


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

They have such wonderful patterns!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Good for you! Just one stitch at a time :thumbup:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater, thank you for sharing. Give it a try, lots of help on here.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> This is a beautiful sweater. I wish I had the skill to make it.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6299&lang=us
> 
> Elle


Hang around here long enough-you can do anything lol


----------

